
Should you payoff your mortgage? - stilloo
https://medium.com/@stilloo123/dave-ramsey-dilemma-should-you-ever-payoff-your-mortgage-2e6875c60439
======
stilloo
Want to know what people think? Would be great to know both the arguments.

